# White Spot



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I will appreciate any information about the best treatment for this parasite...







!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

just a white spot? do u mean that your piranha (?) has ick or an ammonia burn?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i belive he means the parasites wich is know as the white spot disease. its parasites that cause white spots all over a Fish's body.
unfourtunatley i dont know much about it


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Ich is commonly called "white spots". Remedy is elevated temp and salt.


----------

